# حريَّة



## makala

ما معنى "حريَّة ألا تبقى في  عزيمة العادين بقية من نوازع السباق" في هذا السياق؟

وما الظن بقصبة السبق التي تستطيع أن تستدني إليها من تشاء وتنأى عمن
تشاء؟ إن المتسابقين ليتناحرون على القصبة الخرساء، وهي لا تحكم لهم بشيء ولا
تفاضل بين يمين ويمين. المرأة هي تلك القصبة التي تحابي وتجافي حريَّة ألا تبقى في
 عزيمة العادين بقية من نوازع السباق


----------



## Mejeed

حَريَّةٌ : بمعنى جديرة ، مؤنث حَريٌّ.
والعادين: هم المتسابقين والمتنافسين ، مأخوذة من "العدو" بسكون الدال ، أي الركض.


----------

